# Red Rams Horn snails??



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I have just introduced some Malaysian Trumpet snails and I noticed I have a few brown rams horn snails as well that must have come with some plants I put in about a month ago in one of the tanks.

I haven't had snails for many years as my cichlids must have eaten them everytime I added a few over the years. Cichlids are gone now and I was wondering if anyone has much experience in keeping snails and enlighten me to what is good. I kind of like the Red Ramshorns that I saw pics of on internet auction. I have 6 tanks at present with 75, 29, 20 high, 15 and two 10 gallon size for guppy breeding.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

King James said:


> I have just introduced some Malaysian Trumpet snails and I noticed I have a few brown rams horn snails as well that must have come with some plants I put in about a month ago in one of the tanks.
> 
> I haven't had snails for many years as my cichlids must have eaten them everytime I added a few over the years. Cichlids are gone now and I was wondering if anyone has much experience in keeping snails and enlighten me to what is good. I kind of like the Red Ramshorns that I saw pics of on internet auction. I have 6 tanks at present with 75, 29, 20 high, 15 and two 10 gallon size for guppy breeding.


I have red ramshorn snails too. I do nothing special for them and they continue to grow and replicate. They eat whatever fish food they can find, plus they seem to like to eat dead plant leaves. Some people say you have to feed them something special to grow their shells but that has not been my experience. Besides the ones in the 75g, I have several in a ten gallon with only a betta as tank mate. The betta eats every pellet I give her so there is nothing left over for the ramshorns but they look pretty big and healthy in there all the same.


----------

